# How long typically to see real results from hGH



## eplucker (Sep 16, 2020)

I have used hGH many times in the past but I'm getting older and I decided to stay on year round. Can you bros please tell me about how long does it take to start seeing tangible results? I've been on for almost 3 weeks but am planning on using long term. 

Thanks


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## BigAldar (Sep 17, 2020)

You will need half a year until a visible result.

Hgh is an expensive product, if money wont allow its usage for at least 3 months dont use it.
So for efficient muscle growth your HGH cycle will look this way - 4-6 months, 6-8iu/day.
If money is a problem, you can start 1 month with 4iu/day. 
This will give some muscle growth and fat loss effect.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome to the underground!
You'll usally notice when you're balls return to normal size!


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2020)

eplucker said:


> I have used hGH many times in the past...      Can you bros please tell me about how long does it take to start seeing tangible results?
> 
> Thanks



Shouldn't you already know?!?


----------



## eplucker (Sep 17, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Welcome to the underground!
> You'll usally notice when you're balls return to normal size!



Is this for real? Shit I've been on at least testosterone for the past 10 years. My balls don't really exist anymore.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Shouldn't you already know?!?



Then I don't know how you don't know? Like CJ said!!!


----------



## Tatlifter (Sep 17, 2020)

Should kick in soon as you order it.

Welcome to the UG


----------

